# Water Effect



## DurocShark

I "black mirrored" some ripple glass (paint one side black). Looks like water. 

Yes, I need a blue gel for the strobe that's doing the background. Can't find my box with the gels. I think I tossed them a few years ago. Whoops! 

The pen is one I've posted before. It's my primary carry ballpoint.




On the water... by DurocShark, on Flickr


Here's the setup shot. Yes, my bedroom is my studio.




DSC_5544setup by DurocShark, on Flickr


----------



## Rangertrek

I really like the effect of the ripple action on the water.  Nice photo work.


----------



## seamus7227

That looks cool!!!! I really like that!


----------



## Carrick

Kudos...Really awesome work, pal!


----------



## Drstrangefart

BRILLIANT!!!!


----------



## ctubbs

Don, way to go.  That is a great effect and your setup is right on.
Charles


----------



## bobjackson

Love it.


----------



## Crickett

What a fabulous looking pen and the photo is breathtaking!!  
If the glass is painted a different colour would it have the same effect?


----------



## DurocShark

Yeah, I've done "mirrors" of several colors. Some work better than others, but the technique is the same.

Any piece of glass can be painted. I got the idea from painting the backs of my fishtanks. Slopping some black paint on the back of a tank looked awesome from the front. 

Nice thing about this technique is you don't get the double reflection like you do with a regular mirror. (I use those lots too...)

In this pic I was going for a "floating on the ocean" effect. Need to work on the sky...


----------



## Jmhoff10500

There are alot of pens on here that have gotten the WOW reaction but this is one of the first that get a jaw-dropping whoah! Very nice job, i love the blank!


----------



## turbowagon

That is amazingly awesome!   It's the coolest pen photo I've seen in a long time!

I LOVE it!

- Joe


----------



## OOPS

NO doubt, NO doubt, +1 on the coolest pen photo in a long time!  That is an incredible idea and well executed.  Now, where exactly do you sleep in that "studio?"  Wait, is that your pillow there?  Not only is this pen your daily carry, it looks like you sleep with it too!

Thanks for posting this.  It is outstanding.


----------



## wm460

Excellent


----------



## PenPal

Don, Moving scene there mate. My set up is in front of the tele in the lounge, folds up out of the way. Like the simplicity of lighting and the quality as well as your daily write. showing this way gives us all heart and worth a thousand words.

Thanks mate.

Regards Peter.


----------



## DurocShark

Thanks guys!

:biggrin:


----------



## RHossack

Very nice effect ... but I like the white bumbershoot as a photo booth!


----------



## DurocShark

Ok, I'll bite.

What's a bumbershoot?!?!


----------



## DurocShark

Ahh. Aside from a music and arts festival, it's another term for umbrella!

That is a gen yoo wine photographic umbrella. 

They're a few bucks, but translucent white that lets that weak little hotshoe flash light the pen. It's not strong enough to bounce off a reflective umbrella like the one in the top left corner.


----------



## scrollsawwoodart

That is freakin' great.


----------



## 76winger

I like the effect and look forward to an update if you find those gels!


----------



## toolcrazy

That is a cool effect. But, I am mixed on whether or not it is too much and it takes away from the beauty of the pen. I found that I was looking more at the glass than the pen it's self.


----------



## DurocShark

Yeah, you're probably right about that. That's ok though. :biggrin:

And I tried to order some Roscoe gels from B&H. Out of stock.


----------



## toddlajoie

That looks fantastic. I haven't done any work with black glass in a decade or so, but it is a very versitile effect. Never thought to try it with ripple glass tho!!!! You can get some neat color effects by putting a colored light behind your subject at the same angle as your camera's viewpoint so you get a direct reflection of the color..


----------



## mbroberg

It looks great!!! you should have saved that one for the Photo Contest that is coming up,,or do you have something else in mind for that?:wink:


----------



## DurocShark

mbroberg said:


> It looks great!!! you should have saved that one for the Photo Contest that is coming up,,or do you have something else in mind for that?:wink:



I assumed there would be a theme or some kind of parameters.

Plus, it feels like cheating if I use a pic taken prior to the start of the contest.


----------

